# Ugly Shoe of the Week: Camper's Wabi shoes with removable socks



## daer0n (May 1, 2008)

I'm cheating a little with this week's *Ugly Shoe of the Week*, because these *Camper shoes* are actually designed for men, and we don't tend to feature men's shoes here at Shoewawa. Still, an ugly shoe is an ugly shoe, regardless of who it was designed for, and I think these certainly qualify on the "ugly" front. The Zappos website informs me that the sock lining is removable, which is a good thing, but hey, wait a minutes - shouldn't socks _always _be removable? They should be in my world. but if you or a lucky man of your acquaintance would like to slip into these, you can buy them in brown, green or white, for $111.60.






Source

OMG! lmao, and i thought there wasnt anything worse than the "crocs" now i see there is something even worse! I wouldn't be caught dead in those shoes, that's for sure, and why in the world would i pay $111 dlls for a walking suicide? just EW!


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

Fugly


----------



## bCreative (May 1, 2008)

And they want over 100 bucks for that fugly mess!! get out of here!


----------



## Adrienne (May 1, 2008)

I hate crocs but this is just fugly


----------



## ticki (May 1, 2008)

i don't mind crocs. i see them everywhere in the hospital. if i were to wear these shoes, it'd look like somebody bled and pooped on my feet.


----------



## Darla (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't mind crocs. i see them everywhere in the hospital. if i were to wear these shoes, it'd look like somebody bled and pooped on my feet. good comment!


----------



## monniej (May 1, 2008)

not my style, but i can't say i hate them...


----------



## Sirvinya (May 1, 2008)

Those are really ugly shoes.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 1, 2008)

That is definitely ugly any way you slice it!


----------



## pinksugar (May 1, 2008)

they better be like walking on friggen AIR because they sure as hell aren't attractive


----------



## Bec688 (May 1, 2008)

oh yuckeroo! They are hideous.


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2008)

i agree, they're hideous !


----------



## KatJ (May 2, 2008)

Yuck, I can't even figure them out, they're so ugly.


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 2, 2008)

haha.....ew


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 2, 2008)

Lol. Those are so ugly.


----------

